# Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??



## igsman (26. März 2007)

*Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ma ne Frage zu den Lüftern........

und zwar arbeite ich gerade an der Verbesserung meines Kühlkonzeptes und möchte einenn optimalen Luftstrom erreichen

Ich habe einen revoltec lüfter auf dem ein Pfeil angebracht ist der sagt in welche richtung der bläst.........alle anderen 6 Lüfter in Gehäuse haben so nen pfeil leider nicht   ...........denkt ihr dass ich mich bei der festlegung ob die anderen lüfter ansaugen oder wegblasen sollen am revoltec lüfter orientieren soll oder dass die sich auch andersherum drehen können?

Hab nämlich keine lust bei 6 Lüftern den Luftstrom einzeln zu erfühlen.


----------



## FossilZ (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*

Sicher, das absolut keine Pfeile drauf sind?   
kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass da keine drauf sind. selbst auf nem ca 8 Jahre alten Lüfter, der hier noch rumfliegt ist nen Pfeil drauf


----------



## bullveyr (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				FossilZ am 26.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, das absolut keine Pfeile drauf sind?
> kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass da keine drauf sind. selbst auf nem ca 8 Jahre alten Lüfter, der hier noch rumfliegt ist nen Pfeil drauf


den Pfeil braucht man eigendlich ja auch nicht, wohin das Ding bläst sieht man ja beim blosen Anschauen


----------



## El_Cativo (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				bullveyr am 26.03.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 26.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sofern mann die Drehrichtung kennt.....


----------



## Chemenu (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				bullveyr am 26.03.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 26.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich schon, ja.


----------



## Chemenu (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				El_Cativo am 26.03.2007 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> bullveyr am 26.03.2007 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Drehrichtung ergibt sich aus der Form der Lüfterblätter. 
Da macht nur immer eine Richtung Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				FossilZ am 26.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, das absolut keine Pfeile drauf sind?
> kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass da keine drauf sind. selbst auf nem ca 8 Jahre alten Lüfter, der hier noch rumfliegt ist nen Pfeil drauf



gibt genug billighersteller, die sich sogar den pfeil sparen - ob man von denen 6 stück im gehäuse haben will...
egal.
alle mir bekannten lüfter haben die gleiche drehrichtung, gegen den uhrzeigersinn (von der saugseite betrachtet), die luft wird immer in die richtung geblasen, auf der die motor halterung liegt. (bei lüftern mit "normalem" gehäuselüfterrahmen - es gibt diverse lüfter ohne durchgängigen rahmen, die in die andere richtung blasen, afaik aber genauso drehen)


----------



## Heng (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*

Habe auch keine Pfeile auf den Lüftern, aber bei mir blasen alle Lüfter zu der Seite raus wo die Motorhalterung ist.


----------



## igsman (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 26.03.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 26.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moment ma........ich würde meine 5 NZXT Lüfter ausm NZXT Gehäuse und meinen Thermaltake Lüfter nicht umbedingt als Billiglüfter bezeichnen......trotzdem kein Pfleil weit und breit


----------



## ripitall (26. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				igsman am 26.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 26.03.2007 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei einer Sache kann ich dich beruhigen... Thermaltake baut grotten schlechte Lüfter. N Kumpel hat irgend so n Gehäuse von der Bande, mit 2 oder 3 120mm Lüfter... Ich sags mal so, meine SCSI-Platten sind lauter, und das will was heissen


----------



## Chemenu (27. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				ripitall am 26.03.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> igsman am 26.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du damit dass deine SCSI-Platten nur geringfügig lauter sind?
Denn die Aussage allein "Sie sind lauter" lässt ja noch nicht auf die schlechten Lüfter schließen... ?   
Ich persönlich hab einen Lüfter von Titan, und einen von Revoltec.
Sind beides nur 80mm und daher recht laut, wobei der von Titan noch eindeutig leiser ist!
Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an wie die Lüfter verbaut sind. 
Wenn sie die Luft direkt durch Löcher im Gehäuse ziehen sind sie bestimmt lauter als bei einem guten Lüftergitter...


----------



## Chemenu (27. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*

Ahh... Doppelpost... 
Der Server is ja wieder voll am abkacken...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				igsman am 26.03.2007 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment ma........ich würde meine 5 NZXT Lüfter ausm NZXT Gehäuse und meinen Thermaltake Lüfter nicht umbedingt als Billiglüfter bezeichnen......trotzdem kein Pfleil weit und breit



jeder lüfter, von dem man 5-6stück hat, dürfte billig -im wahrsten sinne des wortes- gewesen sein, sonst wär man nämlich beim preis ins grübeln und schlussendlich auf die idee gekommen, dass 2-3lüfter mehr als ausreichend sind 
wenn man dagegen gleich n halbes dutzend nimmt, sollten die wohl billig sein.

ob das auch für die qualität gilt..
imho schon, aber ich bin da n bissl extrem und keramikgleitlager gibts halt erst im 15-25€ bereich, das ist zwar nicht billig, aber gut.


----------



## MisterN (31. März 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 27.03.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> jeder lüfter, von dem man 5-6stück hat, dürfte billig -im wahrsten sinne des wortes- gewesen sein, sonst wär man nämlich beim preis ins grübeln und schlussendlich auf die idee gekommen, dass 2-3lüfter mehr als ausreichend sind
> wenn man dagegen gleich n halbes dutzend nimmt, sollten die wohl billig sein.
> 
> ob das auch für die qualität gilt..
> imho schon, aber ich bin da n bissl extrem und keramikgleitlager gibts halt erst im 15-25€ bereich, das ist zwar nicht billig, aber gut.



es kommt auf das gehäuse an wieviele lüfter sinnvomm sind....
meins (http://yeongyang.com/yy-0420-0430.htm) zB braucht  mind. 5 Lüfter....
6 sind drin. 5x 120x120x25 von Papst, doppelt kugelgelagert + 1x 92x92x25 noname (war dabei und is ok...).

zum thema:
alle axiallüfter die ich bisher in meinem leben gesehen habe, haben den gleichen drehsinn.... vonner ansaugseite aus gesehen gegen den uhrzeigersinn....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2007)

*AW: Drehen sich alle Lüfter gleichrum??*



			
				MisterN am 31.03.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> es kommt auf das gehäuse an wieviele lüfter sinnvomm sind....
> meins (http://yeongyang.com/yy-0420-0430.htm) zB braucht  mind. 5 Lüfter....





über sinnvoll lässt sich streiten, aber "brauchen" wage ich mal sehr zu bezweifeln.
es mag hardwarekonfigurationen geben, die 5lüfter in dem gehäuse als sehr sinnvoll erscheinen lassen, aber brauchen...

ich hab mit 5 lüftern (davon 2x netzteil, 1xcpu und 1x graka) in meinem system nen 100+w p4 und ne 6800u kühl gestellt, und mein big tower hat gegenüber nem zwei kammersystem noch den nachteil, dass ich mir keine "heiße zone" erlauben kann.


----------

